# Pine Buddy



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

Well my friends as most of you know I am 70 yrs old live in the city almost right down town ia a apt

complex...about 30 feet from my door ...there are a couple small black pine squirrel's...

I have been feeding field corn all winter long..I ran out of field corn ..so made some pop corn

about 1/4 cup of unpopped...make's a small bowl....I managed to day to get a picture..

not the best ...But I have just a cheap 19 dollar camera....ok for general pictures...

Where I live you can not shoot a slingshot within the city....Plus the Ohio Laws by DNR you can

not hunt with a slingshot....Only for target use......Though I would share this with you all...

Not much excitement for a 70 yr old may I know..HaHa..~AKAOldmiser


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR (Oct 17, 2013)

Good man. He is a happy squirrel


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

The wild life in my neighborhood is protected here to. I Had a rabbit sit right in front of my catch box while I was in the middle of a set. It's like they can sense their safe. They lose that wild instinct. They become trusting and pet like. I love having the critters around the house. I fail to see the pest perception some have.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

View attachment 54952


I took a pic of this little fellow on my window sill this morning. My neighbor is a pro bodybuilder and feeds the critters all the time. I'm suspecting he is giving them supplements and steroids.They seem kind of buff around here.


----------



## studer1972 (Mar 17, 2013)

Even big game like deer and mountain goats can lose their fear in protected areas. In the Black Elk Wilderness of the South Dakota Black Hills, I've run into a specimen of each that had no fear of me. It was almost unnerving.

In Burnsville we are blessed to have a sizable hiking park with deer, turkeys, and coyote. Never seen the coyote, and the turkeys are pretty skittish, but the deer don't seem to mind people until you pull out a camera.

OldMiser: are black squirrels their own species, or are they a variant of grey or red squirrel?


----------



## squirrel squasher (May 17, 2013)

I have seen coyotes in my backyard, they just stare you down.


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

studer1972 said:


> Even big game like deer and mountain goats can lose their fear in protected areas. In the Black Elk Wilderness of the South Dakota Black Hills, I've run into a specimen of each that had no fear of me. It was almost unnerving.
> 
> In Burnsville we are blessed to have a sizable hiking park with deer, turkeys, and coyote. Never seen the coyote, and the turkeys are pretty skittish, but the deer don't seem to mind people until you pull out a camera.
> 
> OldMiser: are black squirrels their own species, or are they a variant of grey or red squirrel?


Well I am not sure on the Black Squirrels all my years in the hiking & back woods living...I only noted the black squirrels lived in pine trees,,,,other's like gray or red lived in other trees..

"O" in my life time I have seen 1 Albino Squirrel....All White..I have been told there is some lore behind

the white squirrel from the Red Man..Known as the American Indian..........OM


----------



## Sunchierefram (Nov 16, 2013)

You know, I have never seen any squirrel besides gray or fox squirrels.


----------



## studer1972 (Mar 17, 2013)

From what I've heard, coyotes and wolves have never been terribly impressed or fearful of humans. Never run into either in the wild, but I'm usually lost in my thoughts while I'm hiking.


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

studer1972 said:


> From what I've heard, coyotes and wolves have never been terribly impressed or fearful of humans. Never run into either in the wild, but I'm usually lost in my thoughts while I'm hiking.


Coyotes have been known to come in to yards & try to take a baby that is in the yard..I have seen live video's of this on the inter-net

AKAOldmiser


----------



## Whitewolf (Mar 13, 2014)

Good convo.....Can you eat city squirell???

Dennis


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

Whitewolf said:


> Good convo.....Can you eat city squirell???
> 
> Dennis


Sorry to say WhiteWolf..Can not shoot any small game animals with a slingshot accroding to DNR of Ohio...only Air Rifle,Air Pistol..22Cal..think 410 shot gun

Hey city squirrel's are feed very well from many ppl....the squirrel's love those bird feeder's....I my self use mostly field corn (same as deer corn)...~~OM


----------

